# VSA and MAC



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

I am a Mac user for all of my web activities. That not to say that I don’t have any PC’s I do. I will be using the PC’s to run my setup this year. 

My question is this. Can I download the VSA program on my Mac and burn it to a disc. Than take that disc and load the VSA program on to my PC’s? 

My next question is. Once I have paid for the program and they send the password or key code do I have to connect to the VSA site to unlock the program or will this be done by the password or key code?

All and any input welcome. Thx

PMT
:jol:


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I assume if you download the software for windows and you don't change the format of the original download you should be fine if doing a simple trasfer. I've done it before with on my mac but different software, I downloaded VSA with my PC.

*SO*... your best bet is to ask the techs at Brookshire about your question, their really helpful and they're the one's that can answer you question with no doubts.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

it shoudl work fine. The file is an EXE or similar Winfile, and the mac burns in a format that PC and Wintel can both read. I've done this many times at work.


----------

